# Housing in Donguan



## Joanshock (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi! I am moving to dongguan late September to teach English! I was wondering where I would be able to look to find housing for me and my husbamd for when I get there. I've tried doing Internet searches but haven't found anything helpful yet. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

The people/company you are going to work for will do this for you. And if they do not then I suggest you reconsider your job offer.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Eric in china said:


> The people/company you are going to work for will do this for you. And if they do not then I suggest you reconsider your job offer.


As Eric says - work in China usually comes with accommodation. It may not be your choice or fit your living style but once here there are plenty of home agents where you can view what they have. Property rental agreements are usually for 6 months a time but are easily renewed.

The employee often owns properties the teachers live in and in these cases they may not be willing to contribute towards an alternative home.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

